# Yangjia Michuan Taijiquan



## CrushingFist (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone heard of Yangjia Michuan ? 

http://aymta.org/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yangjia_Michuan_Taiji_Quan


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Feb 1, 2012)

Ditto


----------



## CrushingFist (Feb 1, 2012)

What can you guys tell me and share with me


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 2, 2012)

If I dood it, I get a whippin'. I dood it! 

"Yang Family Secret Tradition"... no such thing

This won't end well


----------



## CrushingFist (Feb 2, 2012)

Does this makes any sense ?



> He passed this special style to his son Yang Chien-hou who transmitted it to his student Zhang Qinlin. Master Wang Yen-nien was taught the Yangjia Michuan by Zhang Qinlin and chose, in order to avoid the disappearing of this style, to teach it to a great number of students all over the world.
> The Yangjia Michuan form has 127 movements, divided in three duan. Tuishou (push hands) and martial applications of the movements of the form have a central importance in this style.


----------



## mograph (Feb 2, 2012)

Isn't Scott Rodell into that sort of thing?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 2, 2012)

mograph said:


> Isn't Scott Rodell into that sort of thing?



Yup and Rodell is supposed to be pretty skilled... but the origin story, IMO and based on a few interviews I have seen, not true


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Feb 4, 2012)

Robert W. Smith studied with Wang Yen-Nien on Taiwan, and described him and the second-best Taijiquan practitioner there.  He made no reference to Michuan, however.  That seems like the kind of thing Mr. Smith would've mentioned, if it had been stated at the time.  JMHO


----------

